# esfp teens



## ach (Dec 28, 2015)

what are the best ways to handle esfp teens?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Give them food


----------



## JonTay (Apr 4, 2016)

Get them into a lot of school or community clubs, groups and activities. Let them explore, especially creatively or in sports. When I was in high school I did more clubs than I can count. But I mostly fell in love with music and drama stuff. Also danced and sang in groups outside of school. There were a LOT of performances. It was pretty great. And I got all of the socializing out of me as well. And somehow did well in classes. Teenage ESFP has a lot of energy and wants to do everything. Let them do as much as possible, but try to remind them that they aren't superman. They can't do everything. Help them to prioritize their busy lives.


----------

